# New SIG Owner...Need help!!



## tholmes876 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello all,

I recently purchased a Sig SP2022 after seeing it at a gun store, and then finding it on buds for 469.00! I haven't shot it yet, but I have shot a .40 before.

This is my first pistol and first personal gun. I am very excited to take it to the range this weekend, but I need to know...do you need to clean weapons before you fire them when they are new in box? And, what do you use to clean your Sig? What works best as far as solvents, lubricants, brushes, etc? Please help me, I am new to owning and maintenance. I've shot before, just never owned or had to clean my own handgun.

The gun shipped with a high viscosity oil on it and the magazines, and I'm guessing that needs to at least be wiped before I take it out to the range. I don't want to damage it, and I would like it to last a long time. The manual isn't very specific.

Thanks in advance!! Any good advice is appreciated.

-Tim


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

do not know if my sig applies but I do have the mosquito. I purchased and took it to the range the next weekend. I did not clean it before I took it to the range. no rpoblems. my xd didn't have the oil on it and I didn't clean it before it went to the range. my taurus had the oil on it. they wiped it down before I left with it and I went to the range the next weekend. have not had any problems at all with either of the 3. I use hoppes #9 products to clean and rem oil to lube. nothing special but the products work and keep my pistols working. hope this helps.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just deflowered my SP today. That grease on the mags should be cleaned before using. I went with disassembly then into a large zip top freezer bag and a soaking with WD40 for about 15 minutes. Whils they were in the soak, I did a quick "once over" cleaning of the gun. Served to practice disassembly and resaasembly a few times too. Got rid of the white grease from the factory. Did my usual lubing of certain areas with light oil and strategic placement of "GunSlick" graphite grease and reassembled it.

Took the mags out of the soak and hit them good with some "Gun Scrubber". Only had to redo one mag as it must've had an extra thick layer of the goop. Light oiling and reassembled. Everything was good to go today, though I won't be really happy until all of my SiGs are dressed in TFO's.

I've been dry firing with snap caps since I got it back in May. I think I got the trigger a little broken in before today's session. It wasn't really a problem, but twice I had a minor little thing happen. Upon swapping an empty mag for a full one, I performed a "slingshot" to return to battery. It only went about half way. A slight tap on the rear of the slide took care of it. Having read that this is not too uncommon with new SP's, I just figured it would be something I might have to occasionally deal with during the break in period.

Both the single and double action on the SP are smooth and surprisingly clean. I've heard some speak of it as being "underated" and "the best SiG produced" and having several other SiG's just figured I'd see for myself. As much as I LOVE my P228, I kinda almost wish I could get the trigger to match the SP's. Until I get some TFO's on it, it'll only join my CCW rotation during daylight use. Otherwise I'm happy to announce that my first polymer frame has not disappointed.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

from another message on this forum (sorry i could not find it to reference) they recommended "reading the owners manual". I did when I bought my mosquito, and one of the first things they tell you is to clean and remove the factory lube.

the other recomendation was to completly dissassemle the gun at home, with the manual. at this point, why not clean it?

YMMV 
john


----------



## tholmes876 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone for your help.

I ended up getting hoppes #9 cleaning solvent and hoppes lubricating oil. also picked up break-free clp and used that to break up the heavy oil gun that was all over the magazines and then i very lightly lubed them and wiped off the excess. other than that i followed the owners manual and used a rod and/or patches to clean everything else necessary while it was stripped.

if anyone else has this weapon, it's really easy to get the slide stuck to the rear when you reassemble it. my buddy was here, and he owns six guns and has been shooting since he was really little, and he made the same mistake i did. you have to put the slide release back in about halfway before you rack it all the way back and put that in all the way, otherwise it gets stuck. i guess if you do have this problem you can PM me and i will help.

anyway, thanks to all of you experienced guys for helping out someone new to most of this.

-Tim


----------

